# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Πορτολάνος Nautilia.gr > Δυτικές Ακτές, Κορινθιακός Κόλπος, Ιόνιο Πέλαγος, Δυτική Πελοπόννησος. >  Ιθάκη

## gmav

Στην Ιθάκη στο νότιο-ανατολικό τμήμα του νησιού.
η περιοχή λέγεται "πέρα πηγάδι".

αγκυροβολία στα 5 μέτρα βάθος.
ο βυθός φυκιάδα (με πιάσαν για λίγο τα οικολογικά μου με την καταστροφή της ποσειδωνίας  :Sad:  )
στο μέρος είμουν με άπνοια οπότε δε ξέρω αν ο βυθός έχει πρόβλημα στο κράτημα. πάντως η άγκυρά μου είχε καθίσει κανονικά στο βυθό χωρίς όμως να θαφτεί ολόκληρη.

ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΑ νερά!!!

το μέρος είναι ανοιχτό στα ανατολικά - βορ. ανατολικά.
ανάμεσα απο το νησάκι έχει 3-4 μέτρα βάθος.


στο Greek Waters Pilot διάβασα πως στην περιοχή έχουν αναφερθεί ποντίκια και για να πω την αλήθεια φοβήθηκα και δεν έβγαλα πρυμάτσες στα βράχια  :Very Happy: 


http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&t=k&...,0.008712&z=17


http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&t=k&...,0.034847&z=15

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&t=k&...,0.139389&z=13

----------


## gmav

αν και φαντάζομαι οι περισσότεροι θα το ξέρετε το μέρος, ας γράψω 2-3 πραγματάκια (που μου κάναν εντύπωση).  :Smile: 

απο το απόγευμα μέχρι και το βραδάκι (2100 - 2200) έβγαζε ένα ΒΔ μέσα στο λιμάνι που μερικές φορές έφτανε και τα 20 ν. μίλια ταχύτητα (τη μια μέρα που είμουνα εκει μέσα στο λιμάνι έγραψε μέχρι και  28 μίλια ο άνεμος!!!) 

περιοχές για δέσιμο:
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&t=k&...,0.004356&z=18 
στη δυτική πλευρά του λιμανιού ακριβώς δίπλα απο το ντόκο που δένουν τα βαπόρια. άγκυρα στα 8-10 μέτρα. φυκια με άμμο (θέλει λίγο προσοχή να πιάσει η άγκυρα). το καλό είναι πως τον επικρατέστερο αέρα εδώ τον έχεις δευτερόπρυμα οπότε δε ζορίζει ιδιαίτερα η άγκυρα.


http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&t=k&...,0.004356&z=18
στο ντοκο που είναι δίπλα απο το λιμεναρχείο.
κολλητά με το λιμεναρχείο υπάρχει μια κόκκινη σημαδούρα. στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο δε σε αφήνουν να δέσεις. παραδίπλα όμως μπορείς άνετα.
άγκυρα στα 4 μέτρα σε άμμο. πολύ καλό κράτημα. το κακό είναι πως έχεις τον μικρό κυματισμό καταπλωρα και ίσως το κούνημα να ενοχλεί.


http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&t=k&...,0.004356&z=18
στα νότια υπάρχει στο δρόμο μια άγκυρα αγγλικού ναυαρχείου. στο ντόκο που είναι ακριβώς μπροστά της. άγκυρα στα 3-4 μέτρα. άμμος. καλό κράτημα. και εδώ έχεις το μειωνέκτημα του κύμματος. 


http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&t=k&...,0.008712&z=17
αρόδο. με άγκυρα στα 3-4 μέτρα. άμμος. πολύ καλό κράτημα.
την ημέρα που είμουν εκεί (20/07/2009) ένα παλικάρι με ένα βαρκάκι 3μέτρων εκτελούσε υπηρεσίες ταξι / delivery (τον είδα να πηγένει πιτσες σε διπλανό σκάφος αρόδου  :Very Happy: )


http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&t=k&...,0.004356&z=18
στα βορειο ανατολικά του κόλπου. πρέπει να έχουν φτιάξει προβλήτες γιατί είχει αρκετά σκάφη εκεί... δυστυχώς όμως δε πήγα καθόλου απο εκει και δε γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες

----------


## chrondi

Στο τελευταίο προαναφερθέν αγκυροβόλιο (βορειανατολικά) είχα δέσει προ ετών και κρατώ αρκετά θετικές αναμνήσεις (καλό κράτημα με τις πρυμάτσες, ησυχία και όχι μακριά από την -ωραιότατη- πόλη).

----------


## chrondi

Ξανάδεσα εκεί φέτος. Ίδιες εντυπώσεις και επιβεβαιώνεται η άποψή μου για το Βαθύ Ιθάκης: κάνει πολλή ζέστη όταν πέσει ο άνεμος.

----------

